# I would lose my S**T if I ever see this



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I swear by everything I hold dear if I ever see this taking place in my presence I am going to jail.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd be inclined to make them eat the flag when they were done.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They live and reproduce and walk among us.....! Sad state of affairs.jmo. With you 110% on this one.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It might be funny if the flags spontaneously got stuck and burst into flames.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Bullet to the dome. We are at war still, so I'll cosnider it wartime treason.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks like a good time to kick them in the ass.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bullet to the head is to easy. Shoot them in the @ss and watch them squirm for a long while. Could feed them a hand full of broken glass and drill press metal shavings their choice.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would help get it in further with one of Slippy's pikes, till the point came out their mouths!

Fill the GI tract with gasoline and pretend they are a Molotov cocktail?

Look close at what race they represent, typical if you ask me.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I start to get deranged when folks don't stand when the flag passes in a parade!

Guess I'm old school, We said the pledge of allegiance every school day with our hand over our heart!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Looks like a good time for Muhammad to light a flag on fire.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> Looks like a good time to kick them in the ass.


You would put your foot on the flag?



Chipper said:


> Bullet to the head is to easy. Shoot them in the @ss and watch them squirm for a long while. Could feed them a hand full of broken glass and drill press metal shavings their choice.


I've neither the time nor energy to waste making spectacle of traitors, neither do I wish to prolong their death for them to become martyrs.

Also, while I have no desire to share this world with them, torturing them would feel as beating a dog who shat on the carpet yesterday.

The ignorance is incurable. Only rapid purging, to prevent further contamination of the gene pool, will be effective.

Let me be clear, this is NOT an issue of race. I can Google pictures of any race doing the same thing and worse.

This is an issue of letting the weak rule the strong.

I'm sorry, but as far as a society, the Vikings had it right.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

And more than likely our good old tax dollars are kept them up. And there upset with our flag in Mississippi.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I was at a firework display and people were not even standing for the Anthem. I asked the young man (early 20s) that was to my left to please remove his hat. I can not type what he said. I removed it for him and dropped it on the ground then put my foot on it. I think it was the pepper spray I was holding that kept him at bay. I kicked it towards him when the Anthem was done.

I can't imagine what I would do if I saw some one doing that to the American flag.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Why let these stupid people get such a rise out of you. That's what they are trying to do. Don't let them control you.

15 minute shock fame...nothing more.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Mish said:


> Why let these stupid people get such a rise out of you. That's what they are trying to do. Don't let them control you.
> 
> 15 minute shock fame...nothing more.


Significantly more. It sets precident. When it goes unanswered it is seen as acceptable.

And by our complacency, it has become so. I blame us, not them.

We are letting the tree of liberty wither. Maybe it needs refreshing.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You would put your foot on the flag?


They are both only 1/8 of the way there. So I might help them finish what they started.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Auntie said:


> I was at a firework display and people were not even standing for the Anthem. I asked the young man (early 20s) that was to my left to please remove his hat. I can not type what he said. I removed it for him and dropped it on the ground then put my foot on it. I think it was the pepper spray I was holding that kept him at bay. I kicked it towards him when the Anthem was done.
> 
> I can't imagine what I would do if I saw some one doing that to the American flag.


Bravo!! Way to to go Auntie.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I would ki ll them - but I would anyway. Jamaicans are heavily racist pirates and you dispatch every one you get the chance to.
beyond that they're just mad because people are going on and they're not.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

I would be right there with you keith, it is a shame our soldiers and patriots fought and died so they can have the right to deface the flag and the idiots do disgusting acts such as these...in my eyes, they are the lowest form of...oh never mind, they don't deserve the effort!...JM2C


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Or they are so patriotic they are crapping red white and blue????


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Any American willing to desecrate the flag but unwilling to move away from the safety of America isn't worth my time. They are the vermin that scatter underground at the first sign of trouble. Their lives aren't worth the cost of a bullet. Let them die a slow painful death in their shithole apartment crying "why won't the government take better care of me".


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Mish said:


> Why let these stupid people get such a rise out of you. That's what they are trying to do. Don't let them control you.
> 
> 15 minute shock fame...nothing more.


You seem like a really cool chick, and I like to pick back and forth with you about "nasty stuff" but I have been to the funerals of guys I knew that were killed in Iraq. The flag that they are wiping their ****ing ass with is the one that covered their coffins. Yes, it pisses me off.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> You seem like a really cool chick, and I like to pick back and forth with you about "nasty stuff" but I have been to the funerals of guys I knew that were killed in Iraq. The flag that they are wiping their ****ing ass with is the one that covered their coffins. Yes, it pisses me off.


Mish is a liberal Obama / Hillary supporter.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> Or they are so patriotic they are crapping red white and blue????


I'm so Hooah I crap Camo


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I'm so Hooah I crap Camo


You're just not regular.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Im not bashing her. My father is a Korean war vet, four uncles were WW2 vets, my grandfather was a WW1 vet. That flag covered all of their coffins because they served in battle under it. I served 21 years under it. That image is "deeply disturbing" to me.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

James m said:


> You're just not regular.


lol no really, its weird. Every once in a while my stomach goes all weird and it comes out in perfect forest mottle. Brown, black and green. Really crazy. I used to show it off at work to my soldiers. 
See? I'm so Hooah I crap camo. Do not f with me.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Any American willing to desecrate the flag but unwilling to move away from the safety of America isn't worth my time. They are the vermin that scatter underground at the first sign of trouble. Their lives aren't worth the cost of a bullet. Let them die a slow painful death in their shithole apartment crying "why won't the government take better care of me".


*yes sir you said it.*
you know the ironic thing -after the slaves were free - they did tell them they could go back to Africa and the government would pay for it , even set up a city state for them and called it Liberia (after liberty) and they copied our flag when it became a country.
I think we should fly the Johnny reb all over the entire country you know make like a silent protest or something in every state, in every city.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> lol no really, its weird. Every once in a while my stomach goes all weird and it comes out in perfect forest mottle. Brown, black and green. Really crazy. I used to show it off at work to my soldiers.
> See? I'm so Hooah I crap camo. Do not f with me.


Don't F with you? I'm a US Navy deep sea diver. I tea bagged a great white for shits and giggles. Sharks watch documentaries about me!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm continually amazed at the Patriotism of We The People. I'm continually amazed at the amount of tolerance that we witness.

I would like to meet these people, alone, who choose to do this. I would ask for forgiveness for what I did. I am a simple man, a happy man, but I am a man who is capable of doing things that would require me asking forgiveness. 

That's all I have to say about douchebags who do things like this.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I'm continually amazed at the Patriotism of We The People. I'm continually amazed at the amount of tolerance that we witness.
> 
> I would like to meet these people, alone, who choose to do this. I would ask for forgiveness for what I did. I am a simple man, a happy man, but I am a man who is capable of doing things that would require me asking forgiveness.
> 
> That's all I have to say about douchebags who do things like this.


I think most of us weigh the satisfaction of stomping these people retarded against being arrested and losing our jobs. Im at F**K it lets go.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> Don't F with you? I'm a US Navy deep sea diver. I tea bagged a great white for shits and giggles. Sharks watch documentaries about me!


we are all giants in our own regards lol
but thats what I told my soldiers lol


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not sure if there is enough room on my flagpole or not. Thinking of a gadsden and a rebel yell. Currently 4x6 US on a 20 footer.,
Just decided, going to add another 10 ft. to it, just to out do the neighbors!  Most times I'm not this way. but when it comes to my Country I defer.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> It might be funny if the flags spontaneously got stuck and burst into flames.


Treat them with poison ivy


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Damn these sumbitches! Where does it end? These anti American fools add more fuel to the fire everyday and sooner or later it will catch up to their sorry asses!

Maybe a good public shaming is called for. A week or so in the stocks? After that I would strip them of their citizenship and deport em to some 3rd world craphole.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I did not serve in the military BUT I AM AN AMERICAN and that just pisses me off. The crime I would be accused of committing, I would gladly plea to and serve the time. ##$#@#$&&^%$$&%%###^% bastards!


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Any American willing to desecrate the flag but unwilling to move away from the safety of America isn't worth my time. They are the vermin that scatter underground at the first sign of trouble. Their lives aren't worth the cost of a bullet. Let them die a slow painful death in their shithole apartment crying "why won't the government take better care of me".


+1000



keith9365 said:


> You seem like a really cool chick, and I like to pick back and forth with you about "nasty stuff" but I have been to the funerals of guys I knew that were killed in Iraq. The flag that they are wiping their ****ing ass with is the one that covered their coffins. Yes, it pisses me off.


My comment was no disrespect to you or the fine Americans that you saw laid to rest. I don't like seeing those pictures anymore than you do. Like our furry friend said...Not worth my time. They are scum!!



James m said:


> Mish is a liberal Obama / Hillary supporter.


Suck an egg.
Please.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Suck an egg.
Please.[/QUOTE]

You gotta love Mish. Only she can tell someone to politely go F---- themselves with a please. LOL


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You gotta love Mish. Only she can tell someone to politely go F---- themselves with a please. LOL[/QUOTE]

I'm trying to be a lady and shat!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

"My comment was no disrespect to you or the fine Americans that you saw laid to rest. I don't like seeing those pictures anymore than you do. Like our furry friend said...Not worth my time. They are scum!! "

None taken. Feel free to pick about "nasty stuff"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mish is a Communist.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

James m said:


> Mish is a Communist.


Come on!! You can do better than that! These insults are pretty lame.
Xoxo


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Mish said:


> Come on!! You can do better than that! These insults are pretty lame.
> Xoxo


Bill Clinton has bigger boobs than Mish.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

James m said:


> Bill Clinton has bigger boobs than Mish.


Yep, and one of them is running for president right now.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

These people are ultra left. I hold them in the same regard as Nation of Islam, Black Guerrilla family, Aryan Brotherhood and the Ku Klux Klan. They are all one in the same in my eyes. If we capitulate to their inflammatory rhetoric we play into their hands. I will simply ignore them as I unfurl old Glory on my porch.


----------



## William Warren (May 28, 2015)

James m said:


> Looks like a good time to kick them in the ass.


Don't, you might hurt Hillary.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That reminds me, the Democratic party mascot is a donkey, and a donkey is also referred to as an ASS. Fitting. Isn't it??


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Good old fashioned ass whooping,,, the kind with a few broken ribs or badly broken nose so they can savor the pain for a few weeks!

I fear my liberal "put us all on the dole" government but I love my country.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

FoolAmI said:


> Good old fashioned ass whooping,,, the kind with a few broken ribs or badly broken nose so they can savor the pain for a few weeks!
> 
> I fear my liberal "put us all on the dole" government but I love my country.


And become martyrs in the process


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> And become martyrs in the process


typo error, see answer to this reply below


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Think about it, Between state and federal axes about 35% of your pay. add additional S.S. charges your company pays for you (3.5% which you probably won't get back in full) .34 cents/gallon gas tax and 7% sales tax to buy your lunch using money you already paid taxes on. In addition everything you buy cost more because the manufactures have to pay taxes and taxes on taxes so that pair of shoes you're wearing cost much more. 

Can you spell "nanny state"? Over half or what you earn goes to pay taxes, most of which goes to support the 49% of Americans who are "on the dole".

I refuse to be "on the dole: and have never applied for unemployment (even when between jobs) or any other form of government subsidy.

I choose to stand on my own two legs like a man. Some people will never work and support themselves unless forced too. Starvation and no roof over their head can be a great motivator. The only people I feel sorry for are kids whose parents are bums on the dole who hopefully will be cut off the federal cash tit if we get a more realistic government.

49% of the people in this country will despise/deny this reality and my response.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I vote for a flat rate 16% tax rate for all adults and a flat 10% tax rate in business income. No deductions on actual income. The government would have more income to apply to the national debt (assuming they didn't increase social programs like food stamps) and we would all pay a more fair tax on the government services we actually use.

Don't make much cash??? pay for services that you use,,, not have your high crime rate "cops tv" lifestyle subsidized by people who make more money, are more responsible in their lifestyle, and will never meet you. Have a child???? why should I pay higher taxes to support your child? You never helped me financially with my child rearing expenses. I'll gladly help with paying for schools but not for your drug rehab.

Want a child, wait until you can support a larger family without government subsidies. Yes, it's harsh but why should I pay to help support your lifestyle choices. I love kids and donate money and time to help kids in my area. I'm not interested in supporting parents in a city far away who can't provide food and shoes for kids they chose to produce.

I'm against abortion. I am for using the brain God gave you to make good choices. Still, accidents happen (been there, done that,), love the child and support your child, please don't ask me to. I promise to be nice and help teach your kid about baseball or whatever but my cash is my cash. I may help your kid earn money for a baseball glove and buy him lunch but I really don't want to be forced to feed you (through taxes) if you're not putting the effort in to feed your own child so you can watch tv instead of working as hard as I do.

If you don't like this post that too bad and PISS OFF. I give to my community and help those who try to help themselves.

I do not appreciate a government that forces me to give to those who don't work as hard as I do.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I suggest a 5% tax on all new retail sales - across the board. The same tax for everyone on everything new that they buy. Those who buy more things new pay more taxes. Those who buy used things don't pay taxes. It is the same for businesses as it is for people.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Is it just me or did the girl look really high? Also, the wrong hand was extending the finger.

Hard to say where they took the photos but if they are immigrants why the hell did they come!?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Attention seekers - nothing but their five seconds of fame. Those pictures will prevent them from getting a lot of jobs that they might have qualified for... too bad.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

"We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal..." The libs and the media are always harping on "Equal Protection", well why not equal taxes?

What FoolAmI said!



FoolAmI said:


> I vote for a flat rate 16% tax rate for all adults and a flat 10% tax rate in business income. No deductions on actual income. The government would have more income to apply to the national debt (assuming they didn't increase social programs like food stamps) and we would all pay a more fair tax on the government services we actually use.
> 
> Don't make much cash??? pay for services that you use,,, not have your high crime rate "cops tv" lifestyle subsidized by people who make more money, are more responsible in their lifestyle, and will never meet you. Have a child???? why should I pay higher taxes to support your child? You never helped me financially with my child rearing expenses. I'll gladly help with paying for schools but not for your drug rehab.
> 
> ...


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

For those of you that don't know this is a challenge issued, similar to the idea of the ice bucket challenge. I wish this was an isolated event but it isn't. I think that this is going to create a larger division in the american people. Someone is going to break and take revenge on these people. There is no good that can come from this - someone please tell me I am wrong!

Here are some links (I am including more than one to stop the comments about my choice of news sources:
?Sh*t Flag Challenge': Woman Challenges People To Defecate On The American Flag [Video]
https://www.facebook.com/foxandfriends/videos/854403174647280/
{{MUST WATCH}} Anti-American Racist "Afrikans" Issues Defecate on Flag Challenge ? UFP NEWS


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

There are few things more expressive of the freedom we enjoy than to be able to desecrate the symbol which stands to protect those freedoms without penalty.
In the end, the flag is nothing more than cloth. The *ideals* it represents can NEVER be soiled.

I live in the greatest country this world has ever known, and those pictures prove it.
Enjoying liberty means you're not always going to like the way someone else enjoys it.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

keith9365 said:


> I swear by everything I hold dear if I ever see this taking place in my presence I am going to jail.
> View attachment 11990


For me, I would like for both of them to come on down to my neck of the woods. I fly the flag everyday. I am sure I can find something to put up their ass.


----------

